# recherche app pour stockage photo



## ramchamcham (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Donc presque tous est dans le titre du post car je suis en effet a la recherche d'une bonne app sur iPad pour libérer de l'espace disque sur mon iPad qui comptabilise déjà plusieurs giga d'image.

Donc si une âme charitable qui est exposée au même souci que moi traine dans le coin, je lui serais énormément reconnaissant de me fournir des bons tuyaux...

merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## Lauange (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Tente le cloud (gratuit) : Dropbox, Hubic, Skydrive. C'est la solution que j'ai trouvé pour décharger mon ipad.

a+


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2012)

As tu essayé iPhoto tout simplement ?


----------



## ktophe (25 Juillet 2012)

goodreader + time capsule


----------

